# Sir Vape live feed lucky draw winners.



## BigGuy (20/4/17)

Okay o last nights YouTube live feed was a great success and we have added all the people who partook in the feed to our lucky hat software and the WINNER IS. Please contact Craig to claim your prize.


----------



## Ugi (20/4/17)

well done marianka pelser.....


----------



## Akash (20/4/17)

Sorry Ugz. You and i both didnt win bru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi (20/4/17)

Lol tell me about it bro.....


----------

